# Can intake valve deposits be cleaned w/out removing the head?



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there a way to remove intake valve deposits without removing the head and manually cleaning the valves? Is there a tool or technique that can reach down in there to clean them? I don't want to yank the head off if I can avoid it. I'm thinking maybe by removing the intake manifold it would provide enough access.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

You could try it... but personally I don't think much of leaving possibly dislodged deposits in there when you're finished that might potentially fuck up the engine.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What intake valve deposits? Are you watching gasoline commercials again?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No. I'm getting stumble at low temps until it reaches normal operating temperature and then pre-ignition...all directions point to intake valve deposists.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Uh, I would towards a malfuntioning MAF or a vacuum leak. Are you sure it's preignition and not detonation? Heck, that could a miss you're confusing with preignition. I say vacuum leak.


----------

